# African pygmy hedgehogs :)



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

well I've taken in a rescue APH the owner loves her but sadly didn't have the time or money to care for her and was living in a flat with mould  so i said i would have her  she's not huffy and I'm going to pick her up on monday she's stunning, just wondering her else has an APH? i would love to hear any stories or if you want to post pictures that would also be okay


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have three


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I think I've seen photos, is this the girl from RFUK? I'm glad she is going safely - I messaged the owner to be careful of offering for free. She is lovely <3

I have a three-footed rescue boy called Bernard. He is a little grumpy and much prefers just exploring the floor without me interfering and trying to handle him!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Crittery said:


> I think I've seen photos, is this the girl from RFUK? I'm glad she is going safely - I messaged the owner to be careful of offering for free. She is lovely <3
> 
> I have a three-footed rescue boy called Bernard. He is a little grumpy and much prefers just exploring the floor without me interfering and trying to handle him!


yes it is the girl of RFUK, the girl is very nice and the APH is beautiful  i am going to look after her to the best of my ability 

lol bernard sounds like little character lol the girl has said that the hedgie is not huffy and has never bitten so she sounds perfect


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i have three


oh wow thats so cool  what colours? sexes?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> oh wow thats so cool  what colours? sexes?


all boys, Jack is an algerian grey7 snowflake who only has one eye, harry is an algerian grey snowflake also, who has no back feet & pong an albino who lost half of one of his back legs due to a nasty injury


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Crittery said:


> I think I've seen photos, is this the girl from RFUK? I'm glad she is going safely - I messaged the owner to be careful of offering for free. She is lovely <3
> 
> I have a three-footed rescue boy called Bernard. He is a little grumpy and much prefers just exploring the floor without me interfering and trying to handle him!


hey Crittery also just wanted to sat i LOVE your website, its so informative especially about species that are rarer and harder to find info on 



Lil Miss said:


> all boys, Jack is an algerian grey7 snowflake who only has one eye, harry is an algerian grey snowflake also, who has no back feet & pong an albino who lost half of one of his back legs due to a nasty injury


the little hedgie is a snowflake too  was pong the one that was bought from a breeder that sold him with an infection?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got 2 there great fun but i find them smelly no matter what there fed I've got quite a sensitive nose tho. They also need cleaning out daily and it's not pleasent it's like mini cat poo. Is she coming with a cage etc? they find being moved quite stressfully as there sense of smell is so good. hope she's ok and doest have any under lying problems. do u have a vet lined up that will treat exotics just incase?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he wasnt bought from a breeder, i took him on as a rehome and the leg was badly infected, i havent bought any of my animals


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I've got 2 there great fun but i find them smelly no matter what there fed I've got quite a sensitive nose tho. They also need cleaning out daily and it's not pleasent it's like mini cat poo. Is she coming with a cage etc? they find being moved quite stressfully as there sense of smell is so good. hope she's ok and doest have any under lying problems. do u have a vet lined up that will treat exotics just incase?


Yes I've heard about the smell lol luckly she will be kept in my shed that's fully insulated so the smell shouldn't be a problem  I'm used to cleaning everyday so that's also not a problem  she's coming with a indoor cage and all the stuff she has, I've already bought a wheel, small kitten litter tray, bowls lots of soft stuff like tunnels  can I used megazorb as a substrate? I have vet lined up  


Lil Miss said:


> he wasnt bought from a breeder, i took him on as a rehome and the leg was badly infected, i havent bought any of my animals


Awww poor boy  I have to say lately I have taken in rescues and the feeling when you see them happy and healthy is such a good feeling 

I've attached a couple of pictures


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you have power to the shed? hedgies need a heat source, which needs power, also depending wat else you keep in the shed it could end up getting to hot in there from the heat source


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> do you have power to the shed? hedgies need a heat source, which needs power, also depending wat else you keep in the shed it could end up getting to hot in there from the heat source


thanks for concern but i will be using a heat mat with a thermostat and have many thermometers through out the shed to make sure ther temp is kept at a good level


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! I have no idea about hoggies as we aren't allowed to keep them here- but I am fascinated by their funny little faces and spikes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

unless you have a very expensive shed with double glazing, 1ft wide walls and ceiling a standard timber insulated shed wont be warm enough for her, timber buildings have no thermal mass they are rubbish at retaining heat or keeping it out. 

Hedgehogs are extremely temperature sensitive, the change in 2 degrees up or down can be enough to make them attempt hibernation or to over heat. I would really recommend you bring her indoors immediately. 

megazorb is a little too dusty for hogs in my opinion it also gets between their quills.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> unless you have a very expensive shed with double glazing, 1ft wide walls and ceiling a standard timber insulated shed wont be warm enough for her, timber buildings have no thermal mass they are rubbish at retaining heat or keeping it out.
> 
> Hedgehogs are extremely temperature sensitive, the change in 2 degrees up or down can be enough to make them attempt hibernation or to over heat. I would really recommend you bring her indoors immediately.
> 
> megazorb is a little too dusty for hogs in my opinion it also gets between their quills.


okay thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> thanks for concern but i will be using a heat mat with a thermostat and have many thermometers through out the shed to make sure ther temp is kept at a good level


I've known a few people to keep hogs in a shed without issue 
However I have known one person to lose over 20 hogs due to a faulty heatmat that caused a fire 

Not something I would risk personally but each to their own


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a shed with places for a heating source is fine, if the hoggy is in something like a viv 

however you would be better with a CHE in a shed rather then a heat mat, much less of a fire risk 

personally i wouldnt risk it either


----------

